

Ask HN: Is There a Google Search API? - tixocloud

Just wondering if there&#x27;s a Google Search API that allows filtering by location and more specifically, by longitude&#x2F;latitude?
======
mtmail
Have a look at [https://developers.google.com/custom-search/json-
api/v1/over...](https://developers.google.com/custom-search/json-
api/v1/overview)

$5 per 1000 requests. Price goes down with more requests.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks - but is that not based on search results on a Custom Search Engine as
opposed to Google.com's search engine?

